# Finally!



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

My light came in!I am sure you all know by now,but for those who dont,I just got a Nove Extreme.T5HO.Its pretteh,and shineh.and the fish thought it suddenly turned from shady to sunny,LOL.Plants will be here in a few days,so when they get here,and I am done getting them planted and all,ill update my journal thingy.

I will try my very best to give this light a review in the next month or so.So far though,im impressed.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Journal....bleh....at least you could post a pic of it on the tank... You did start a thread.....


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL.Just for you,Ben.








Heres one of the man of the tank


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

HA...very nice!! Thank you!  Worth the wait.


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ha! I just received a 18" nova extreme T5ho 10000k and 6700k for a nano saltwater tank it's been on for 2 hours now


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sweet!So what do you think?I love mine so far.Time will tell on the plants though.


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

Same here im loving it and so are my coral


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

HA! I laughed out loud at the fish pic! Sooooooooo funny! He's a great looking fish and that was a great shot!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you guys!I love my macs,as you can all see they are very personable.This is why its hard to get good shots of them from the side.They see me,and look just like that.I dont know if its a game or them making fun of me,lol.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Now that's a mug shot.


----------

